
Show HN: Thinking Mathematically (video course) - EGreg
https://vimeo.com/215335666
======
ganessh
Looking at the username, I guess this is the video supposed to be linked
[https://vimeo.com/210364463](https://vimeo.com/210364463)

~~~
EGreg
Yes you are right. Good detective work.

It turns out the vimeo video I linked to was private. It was sent to me by a
video editor on upwork who I am paying to add B-Roll etc. into it.

I will have to resubmit... perhaps after uploading everything to a YouTube
channel.

------
rcshubhadeep
Is the link broken? It brings me to a 404 page

~~~
tysonstewart
It's broken. I am also getting 404.

